# DSL Modems, who/what/where?



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Hi,

I'm at it again, looking for advice. My ISP is giving away free upgrade in DSL speed, however my current modem (Netopia 3341) can't do 10 Mbps. Instead of getting a leased unit from centurylink, I was wondering if there purchaseable units available that are compatible with 10 Mbps download (and with CenturyLink). Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

I'd find out what one's they are using.. seen some incompatabilities between diff ones..


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

smiddy,
I have a brand new Centurylink modem, 660 series, at my office that I had left over from a job last week.

Pretty sure it's made by Zyxel, as most of them are.

Let me check it tomorrow and I'll give you the exact specs on it.
It's yours for postage if it suits your needs.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

smiddy,
This one is a Centurylink EQ-660R ADSL Router
As far as I can tell, it equates to the Zyxel P-660R, which should be good up to 12 Mbps.

http://us.zyxel.com/Products/Details.aspx?CategoryGroupNo=C8A3A230-907F-4CA8-9C3B-3A84F5A06405

When you plug these in and fire up the browser you are presented with a page to register the modem to your account.
Provide your account number from your bill and let it go as far to think it's downloading their crappy security and support software. Close and restart the browser and you're all set.

Do your research and PM me your address if you want it.
It's brand new - never installed.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

I actually am a centurylink customer. 

Don't get the 660 if you are buying, it is their standard but not the greatest. The startup sync times are slow and it cannot hold a connection as well as others. I am curious why you have to lease a modem though? I have never had to lease (they just sent me free modems), but I was originally with embarq so maybe that is part of the difference.

The DLink series is excellent, and works great with century link (you do have to manually enter the VPI/VCI but that is not hard to find on your old modem). If you have a router already, you just need this one:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16825112003

If you need the modem to be a router too, get this guy:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16825112005


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

They usually give them away around here too, unless you want the higher end ones with onboard wireless.
That D-Link looks to be a nice unit.


----------

